# Weird battery life issue



## RichJB (12/6/16)

Hello all

I bought my 60W iStick with a new Samsung 25R in early April. Initially, I got very good battery life of around 28 hours before having to recharge. I vape at around 450F (TC) and 30-33W (VW) so I'm not exactly pushing the limits of what the mod can handle. Because it's a single battery mod, I always charge the battery in the mod with the supplied USB cable. I recharge the moment the battery indicator starts blinking, never leave the mod unattended while charging, and unplug it the moment the battery fill indicator goes off. So I've never left the battery on charge for anything more than a few minutes after recharging fully. 

Over a period of weeks, the battery life reduced to about 24 hours or maybe slightly less. I assumed that was because I was vaping a bit more. Then, suddenly in the space of a day, battery life plummeted to 5 hours. I thought that odd as I'd heard you get around 300 recharges from an 18650 before its ability to hold a charge reduces greatly. I hadn't even put 60 recharges through it.

Anyway, I go out and buy myself an LG turd, charge it up - and only get around 12 hours from it. Now I'm really concerned. Is the mod damaged? It's not getting hot, it's reading the resistance of the coil correctly, I'm not getting any error messages. But a new turd is giving me 12 hours and a two-month-old 25R is giving me 5 hours. This isn't right.

So I decide to experiment and change what I can. I usually recharge from the PC in my study. I have another PC in my lounge. So I recharge in that. Instant improvement. I get around 22 hours from the turd and around 18 from the 25R. Still not what I'd expect of two almost brand new batteries, but better.

Yesterday, I only got about 14 hours from the turd. Today, I recharged the 25R and it finished charging around 16h00. It's now 23h25 and the battery is flashing empty again. So, despite charging in the lounge PC which gives me better results, I'm back to just over 7 hours on the 25R again.

Wtf is going on here? I'm getting anywhere from 5-18 hours on two very new batteries, and battery life is all over the place, changing dramatically and literally from one charge to the next. Does anybody have any suggestions? Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## Silver (13/6/16)

Hi @RichJB

My suspicion is that the USB charging is sometimes not charging the batteries up fully

I think its probably best for you to use a dedicated charger plugged into the mains and then see what life you get from the 25R and the "turd"

Reactions: Agree 9


----------



## Alexander Scott (13/6/16)

RichJB said:


> Hello all
> 
> I bought my 60W iStick with a new Samsung 25R in early April. Initially, I got very good battery life of around 28 hours before having to recharge. I vape at around 450F (TC) and 30-33W (VW) so I'm not exactly pushing the limits of what the mod can handle. Because it's a single battery mod, I always charge the battery in the mod with the supplied USB cable. I recharge the moment the battery indicator starts blinking, never leave the mod unattended while charging, and unplug it the moment the battery fill indicator goes off. So I've never left the battery on charge for anything more than a few minutes after recharging fully.
> 
> ...



Hey @RichJB, I also have the iStick TC60W mod, I would really recommend you to get yourself a external bay charger, I guess it is the way the mod charges, I've also started off by charging via the USB cable, it charges fairly quickly, and works, I recently bought a 2 bay battery charger and started charging my batteries on there, takes longer to charge, but I can say for sure, they last a lot longer, I do Vape a lot, when I work from home the battery needs replacing/charging at about lunch time when charged from the USB port, but lasts me a complete day if charged from my external charger. 

Hope this helps a bit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll (13/6/16)

First thing that came to mind when I read the OP is that the LG is a fake. 

Is the white part at the top of the battery a shiny white or matte looking white? 

If its shiny. Its a fake. 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVaper (13/6/16)

I agree with getting a dedicated charger that plugs into mains.
I do not charge via any of the PC usb ports. If usb charging is required, I use a cell phone charger with usb port (think it is 1A)
This works better for me than the PC, but the charger that plugs into the mains is the best for battery life and safety.

Maybe
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/chargers/products/nitecore-i2-charger
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/chargers/products/nitecore-i4-charger

and most vape suppliers stock something like this.


----------



## Dubz (13/6/16)

I agree - get an external charger...


----------



## cam (13/6/16)

one more consideration that has not been mentioned. are you using the same coils in the same atties?
resistance effects draw dramatically, and if you recently started using a different coil that could also play a major role.


----------



## RichJB (13/6/16)

It does appear to be a genuine LG, and the coil hasn't changed. 

Thanks for the input everyone, I'll try an external charger and see if that solves it.


----------



## Casper (13/6/16)

I agree with @Silver

I had that problem. I now charge with a extremely slow 500mA charger, it takes 5 to 6 hours to fully charge, so it takes all night, it I must say that my battery lasts much much longer now, and takes my through the entire day easily.

This is on my single battery eVic VTC mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

